

Peek into pied piper engineering team - NirDremer
https://yodas.co/pied-piper/eng

======
NirDremer
Hey guys, It's Nir from Yodas. In Yodas we profile engineering teams and
enable outsiders to peek into how they operate. We created Pied Piper as a
sample profile.

We would love to hear what you think of it.

